# On the Proper Approach to the Scriptures



## Wayne (May 21, 2010)

This seemed like the proper place to post notice of this recent thread over at the Against Heresies blog:



> The opening paragraphs of Dale Ralph Davis' The Word Became Fresh: How to preach from Old Testament narrative texts are enough to stop every preacher dead in his tracks.
> 
> Ralph Davis mentions that as he was reading Richard Pratt's _He Gave Us Stories_, Pratt cited these words from John Owen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack K (May 21, 2010)

Easy to agree with. Hard to do.


----------

